# Landmark TL vs Presidential TL, warranties



## alanchad (Dec 8, 2006)

I am currently considering these two in weatherwood for my white two-story Tara type house, and I have a few questions I hope you all would be kind enough to address.

I know the per sq prices are appx $135 and $185.

What would the differential be laborwise considering the Presidential installation is heavier and more difficult? Percent or $ is okay.

There are no Select Shingle Roofing Co and only one Master App company within 75 miles of me. 

How far away should I consider using, or should I try to use a local company that cannot include additional warranty?

How is the Sure Start Plus additional warranty priced?

How much should I expect to pay for the 3, 4, and 5 Star warranty extra on appx 35-40 sq roof?

I am located 100 miles north of Atlanta, and 20 miles south of Chattanooga.

Thanks in advance for any insight into these questions,

Alan


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Far as price, look at the difference in material cost, you can exspect labor to jump in a simular manner.

Far as extended warranty, setting up a maintenance program once the roof is installed is a better way to go.
If you have problems with your roof three or more years after completion, there will be enough evidence to say, hey, its weather related, and you pay the cost of repairs anyhow.

I always reccomend using a local contractor, start by asking family, friends, co-workers, etc., because they would not reccomend a bad roofer.

A contractors guarantee/warranty should not excede thier years in business,
I have been in business since 1994, if i offer you a 20yr warranty, you should say thanks, but no thanks.
If i offer you a 10yr warranty than you can consider me.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Another good source for getting a very good contractor, is to stop in your local building code office and ask the clerks who the building inspectors recommend, or find the building inspector and ask him personally.

They see everyones work and probably "Should Not" be referring anyone, but the 3 towns I work in mostly, that is what happens quite often.

They like me, because I do more than minimum code and there are never any hassles in knowing if things were done correctly. Even if they do not make their inspection appointment times, I have all phases of every job documented with photos to make their jobs and their decisions easier.

Ed


----------

